
Ask HN: What are annoying software processes that should be automated? - hellomynameise
One example is Project initialization (downloading dependencies, setting PATH variables, etc.)
======
TeMPOraL
Dealing with tools automating software processes. Especially those created in
JavaScript world. It seems like there's a new build tool released every week.

------
eivarv
Shameless plug here, OP:

My project prm [0] might be helpful in the case of project initialization, as
frustration with this (and jumping between projects) is what spurred its
creation.

[0]: [https://github.com/eivind88/prm](https://github.com/eivind88/prm)

------
chishaku
Bootstrapping a new server. I want a one-click solution. I think Ansible might
help me get there.

------
bjourne
Accurately figuring out the root causes of network issues. Is Internet down
because of my isp, nameservers, router, misconfiguration, unplugged cable,
submarine hitting an underwater cable or what?

------
cdvonstinkpot
It would be nice if my Desktop environment were exportable into some kind of
standardized file so I could customize a new Windows box completely with a
single installer.

